# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > المنتدى التعليمي العام >  كيف أصبح مديرًا جديرًا...؟

## معاذ ملحم

*كيف أصبح مديرًا جديرًا؟* 
*1-* *كُنْ مسئولاً:*

مازال لفظ "المدير" لدينا يستعمل كمرادف للسلطة والهيمنة . وللأسف الكثير من المدراء يؤمنون بذلك . مع أن كلمة مسئول تعني أنه سوف يسأل عما يقوم به .والمعنى الصحيح لكلمة مسؤول هو "الرعاية" فكلكم راع ومسئول عن رعيته.

*2-* *كُنْ قدوة:*

إذا لم تكن قدوة فلن يتبعك أحد، كما أنه عليك ألا تتوقع من الآخرين أن يبذلوا قصارى جهدهم، ما لم تقم أنت بذلك، كذلك احذر من نوبات الغضب، فلو ارتفع صوتك بالصياح مرة واحدة فتوقع أن تتحول مؤسستك الى خلية نحل ، ولكن نَحْل لا ينتج عسلاً، إن المدير القدوة هو الذي يخطط ميدان المعركة لزملائه ثم يسبقهم إليه.

*3- كُنْ صحفيًّا.. أَدِرْ من موقع الحدث:*


مثال : كله تمام.. الأمور تسير بانتظام شديد.. العمل يتم على أكمل وجه.. لا شكاوى.. لا مقترحات.. بالتأكيد أن هذا الكلام هو كلام الورق الذي يخدع أحيانًا، أما الإدارة فشيء آخر.. الإدارة هي أن تكون هناك بجوار العاملين تسألهم وتعيش معهم.. تشعر بحرارة الأماكن غير المكيفة فتشتعل في نفسك جذوة الحماس، إن المنتج الذي يخرج من مؤسستك لن يشعر به الناس إلا إذا عرفت أنت قيمته.. ولن تعرف قيمته إلا إذا عايشت لحظات بنائه خطوة بخطوة ..


عندما تكون مديرًا صحفيًّا.. سوف تشخص المشكلة بدقة، كما تستطيع أن تصف العلاج الفعّال لها.


عندما تكون مديرًا صحفيًّا: سوف تسخر من التقارير الورقية التي تخبرك أن كل شيء تمام.. وأنه لا مشاكل على الإطلاق.. إلى واقع .




*4-* *كُنْ أنت.. بعد التَّحْسين:*



كن على طبيعتك وسط الناس.. ولكن اعمل على تحسين هذه الطبائع. 

إذا كان من طباعك أنك تحب النوم كثيرًا، فهذا يعني أنك سوف تَحْضُر متأخرًا، أو على الأقل غير مهندم أو عيونك حمراء، كل ذلك يراه مَنْ حَولك فيك فيثير لديهم انطباعًا منك بالكسل؛ لذلك عليك بتحسين تلك العادة. 




*وذلك بالآتي:*
قم من نومك قبل موعد نزولك من البيت بساعتين على الأقل.كن أول من يأتي إلى العمل.تناول طعام إفطارك مبكرًا.مر على مواقع العمل مع أول ساعة عمل.*5- كُنْ مُوْقِدًا للشُّموع:*



تستطيع في أي وقت أن تقف وتقول بين الناس جميعًا: هذا الموظف كسول.. أو إنه أخطأ في عمله.. أو إنه دائم التأخير.. وسوف تكسب الموقف، ولكن دعني أسألك أيهما أولى.. أن تكسب موقفًا ضد موظف ارتكب خطأً أم أن تكسب قلب موظف فيستحي أن يخطئ في عمله من أجل إرضائك، وعند ذلك فلن تعلن ظلام الخطأ، بل ستكون مُوقدًا لشموع العمل، وتعالَ معي نستمتع ببعض فقرات البحث الرائع "لجيمس ميلر"، والذي يتكلم فيه بعض الموظفين عن مديريهم.. يقول أحدهم: نسميه "حَلالُ العُقَد" فله حل مبتكر لكل مشكلة؛ مهما كانت معقدة، وهو يرصد مكافأة شهرية لأفضل مبتكر لكل جديد يساهم في رفع الإنتاجية أو تقليل النفقات، عندما يكون في المكتب تشعر أنك لن ترتكب أي خطأ، ويرجع الفضل لطريقته الماهرة في المتابعة والتحفيز. ويقول الآخر: "ليس مجرد مدير، بل قائد لفريق، كل شيء لديه يسير وفق خطة مدروسة يعرف كل موظف موقعه فيها بدقة، وهو يحرص على توعية الموظفين بالمهام المنوطة بهم؟، ثم يدرس معهم اقتراحات التنفيذ والأداء، ويترك لهم حرية تحديد فترة العمل التي تكفي لإنجاز المهام تبعًا للخطة.




*إن إيقاد الشموع في العمل يتطلب منك الآتي:*أبرز السلوك الإيجابي أكثر من السلوك السلبي، فالسلوك الإيجابي يجعل الموظفين يحتذون به، أما السلوك السلبي فهو يشجع الموظفين على اقتراف أعمال سلبية، بحجة أن هناك أعمالاً أكثر سلبية يتم اقترافها.احرص على إعلان المكافآت وأسبابها.تجنب محاولات المنافسة والمقارنة بين الموظفين، لا تقل لموظف أبداً: إن فلان ينتقد عملك، بل على العكس، قل له: "إن فلاناً يحيِّي فيك كذا وكذا".ارْبِت على كتف المحسن، وتجاوز عن المسيء ولكن لا تنسَ أبداً إساءته حتى يصير محسنًا.افتح قنوات الاتصال الحر.. هاتفك.. بريدك الإلكتروني.. الرسالة الفورية.احرص على إبراز رسالة المؤسسة كلما سنحت الفرص لذلك.اجعل العاملين عندك كفريق كرة القدم لكلًّ موقعه، ولكن إذا أحرز أحدهم هدفًا فإن الجميع يهنئه حتى ولو كان من المدافعين.ركِّز على النتائج.*مبادئ المدير الجديد*أنا لست أهم من الموظفين، أنا فقط أكثرهم مسئولية.لن أستطيع قيادة الناس بدفعهم من الخلف إذ يجب أن أسير أمامهم أولاً.انسَ "أنا" تذكَّر "نحن".يرزق الله تعالى الطيرَ الحبَّ، لكن الحَبَّ لا ينبت في الأعشاش.قائد الفريق يبنيه .. ويُحْرِز به أهدافًا.عندما يتحدث عاملك عن نفسه لا تقاطعه أبدًا.كلما ساعدت الآخرين على النجاح.. كلما ازددت نجاحًا.الصمت وسيلة من وسائل التعبير عن الرأي.تستطيع أن تكسب موقفًا من زميل، لكن الأفضل أن تكسب قلبه.. لا الموقف.إذا كنت تظن أنك وصلت إلى القمة، فلن تبذل أي جهد في سبيل مزيد من الارتقاء.

----------


## شذى البنفسج

مشكور معاذ عالموضوع ..
 :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## معاذ ملحم

شكرا إلك يا شذى على المرور 

و الله يعطيكي الف الف عافيه

----------


## خالد احمد

اختيارك للموضوع ممتاز

----------


## معاذ ملحم

أشكرك يا اخ خالد على الكلام الطيب و الجميل

----------


## دليلة

يسلموووو ملحم زين على الطرح  وفقت

----------


## معاذ ملحم

مشكورة اختي بزاف بزاف  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## باية

مشكووووووووووووووووووووور اخي على الموضوع يستاهل الشكر الله يخليخ دائما فعال و تعمل مواضيع رائعة

----------


## معاذ ملحم

F5 
في ذكرى منتديات الحصن الأردنية

----------


## علاء سماره

انا اغلب المدراء الي بشركات الخاصة شفتهم بتبعو نفس الاسلوب
اما العام فللأسف لاء
انا ما بتمنا اكون مدير  لأنو الحمل علية صعب

----------


## دموع الغصون

الإدارة فن لا يتقنه الجميع نقاط مهمة يجب الالتزام بها والعمل على تنميتها وابرازها بصورة ايجابية ليكون المدير ناجحاً 
استمتعت كثيراً باسترجاع هذه المعلومات 
مشكور على المعلومات 
الله يعطيك العافية موضوع شيق وقيم

----------

